# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  waar vind ik goede informatie over gezond eten en bewegen?

## Ingrid1978

Hoi, Ik wil graag afvallen en ik ben op zoek naar goede en betrouwbare informatie over gezond eten en bewegen. Er zijn zoveel websites dat ik door de bomen het bos niet meer zie. Wat is nu betrouwbaar en wat is geldklopperij?

----------


## Emma PTI

Hoi Ingrid,
Wat voor mij en velen in mijn omgeving werkt, is vooral je gezond verstand gebruiken! Klinkt misschien wat afgezaagd, maar het is eenvoudig en goedkoop. Ik geef je een voorbeeld:
Aaneengesloten een half uur bewegen per dag (wandelen, fietsen, joggen)
Ontbijt met bijvoorbeeld yoghurt, fruit, boterham met licht verteerbaar beleg, koffie of thee
Rond 10.30 uur een plak roggebrood met kaas
Rond 12.30 uur een lunch van 2 of 3 boterhammen van huis meegebracht
Rond 15.30 uur een stuk fruit 
Rond 18.30 uur een gezonde maaltijd, dit houdt in bijvoorbeeld een wokschotel van veel verse groenten en weinig rijst of pasta. Gebruik daarbij bijvoorbeeld gepelde tomaten uit blik en geen pakjes/zakjes met allerlei vage toevoegingen.
Of een maaltijd van weinig aardappels, veel groente en een klein stukje vis of vlees.
En dan 's avonds nog 1 of 2 stukjes pure chocolade.
Dit is bijna een garantie voor een gezond gewicht, zonder allerlei ingewikkelde diëten of dure shakes. 
En mocht het een dag feest zijn, laat je lekker gaan en begin de volgende dag weer gezond. Maar dan natuurlijk niet 3x per week als feestdag benoemen he!
Succes! Emma

----------

